# Do your teenage boys' feet stink?



## mazajo

Seriously. That horrible smell is constantly in the air and I can't stand it anymore! My DSs shower regularly and have good hygiene in general. Their feet didn't always smell like this. My feet don't stink. DH's feet don't stink. Why do they and how can I make it stop?


----------



## Cherie2

yes


----------



## schmee33

I feel (smell) your pain!!!

My 16 year old really has stinky feet too! We have tried everything here!!

the biggest hint I can give you is to keep his feet dry. Put baby powder in his sneakers at night and on his feet in the am. There are all kinds of foot powders...seems like the baby powder works just as well. Have him change his socks....sometimes my kid changes 3 times a day!! Bring an extra pair to change into after gym class!! If your feet are sweaty...it won't be long before the smell overtakes the sneakers!!!

If his sneakers are smelling really bad, we read a tip somewhere that really works. Put the sneakers in a bag and put them in the freezer over night!!
The coldness kills all the bacteria!!. Take them out in the morning and let them air out and defreeze for about 30 mins before wearing!! Sould strange but it has helped.

Good luck...I will be waiting to see what other ideas you get!!!


----------



## chiromamma

Does your son go sockless? That's the worst. I put a tea tree oil based cleaner + baking soda in DS's sneakers and it cleared the stink right up. He's required to wsear socks and the stink is gone.


----------



## painefaria

use baking soda!! I have issues with Deodorant so I have to change them often. I read on here that you can SMELL and just blot a little baking soda on the offending area and things are just like you stepped out of the shower... Well I have tried this and IT WORKS!! I have used it as deodorant not on my feet but I assume that it would work the same. You don't have to use a lot just a small amount rubbed in (not hard, it can cause chafing) especially between the toes. Good Luck


----------



## bigeyes

My preteen has the foulest feet ever. We make him alternate his shoes and when they can no longer be de-funked we just replace them.

Odor eaters don't stand a chance.


----------



## Mama~Love

Yes, ugh. They are close to toxic.


----------



## lorijds

Ugh!! I just wanted to commiserate! And my issue is with girls-so I don't think it is gender specific!

My 8th grader dd and her friends have the STINKIEST FEET EVER. We took two of her friends with us on spring break, and when I opened up the door to their room, I about gagged. It smelled like rotten locker room. I was appalled. I've detoxed homeless guys that didn't smell that bad. I really think it was the combo of three funky teenage girls and their HORRIBLE, STINKY shoes.

I love the ideas. I'm scared to actually wash my daughter's shoes, because her favorite (and stinkiest) pairs are about falling apart and are held together by duct tape. I think I'll do an experiment. One pair=baking soda. One pair=baking soda + tea tree oil. Last pair=litter box deoderizer. I'll let you know which works best. If nothing works, I'll stick them in the freezer and see what happens.


----------



## love2all

:







:







:
my teenaged girl has got major foot stink.......


----------



## Bekka

has the worst smelling feet that there ever were. I can't imagine what it will be like when he is a teenager. DH does not have smelly feet.

DS does not like to wear socks. Wearing socks helps. I will really have to try the freezer technique (right this minute our freezer is stocked with "after birth" food, so we'll wait a couple of weeks). I make him take a bath at least 3x a week. I will have to pay attention to this when he hits puberty! (Probably can't avoid it ...)


----------



## chaimom

xxxxx


----------



## shantimama

Yep.

My h's feet always stink and so do two of our children's. For some weird reason mine never do and one of our dd's is the same way.


----------



## kazjayne

Yes, especially after soccer and his shin pads, yuck!!!!!


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazjayne*
> 
> Yes, especially after soccer and his shin pads, yuck!!!!!


Any idea how to wash the shin guards? DS has the kind with ankle guards and they are RANK!


----------



## 34me

Just throw the shin guards in the washer. My ds plays hockey which creates the foulest odor ever. Twice a year all his gear goes in the sanitize cycle in my frontloader. His lacrosse gear only gets washed every other year ;-)


----------

